# anyone have experience with hortilab plants?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

ive found florida aquatic nurserys to be the most hardy. tropica seem delicate and dont grow very fast. how are hortilab?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you mean their little plant cups like tropica 1-2 grow? I use 1-2 grow and hortilab cups all the time. There's no difference. Success is not 100% with either. My fish like to eat the tender baby plants. Also best to increase co2 to get them all the juice to get grounded. 

Very delicate.


----------

